# Oil Pump replacement on 2003 Nissan 4 cly Altima



## CBPMIKE (Feb 2, 2005)

My daughter's oil light came on yesterday and she heard a "rattling noise". She drove the car home for about 2 miles. The next day, she checked the oil level and the dipstick showed adequate oil. She started the engine, it ran with a tapping sound, but the oil light was now off and the sound started to disappear. She turned the engine off. She is not driving it now.
When it originally occurred, there was no smell or smoke and no residue of oil under the car.
I am thinking it is a bad oil pump, but I am only guessing. Any other thoughts or how should I get it diagnosed properly. If it is the oil pump, any idea of labor cost to replace it.
Thanks!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The only way to test on oil pump is to manually check the oil pressure with an oil pressure test gauge screwed in place of the oil pressure switch. The pressure should be tested with the engine at operating temperature and compared to the service manual specs. A good site for estimates can be found here:
www.repairpal.com/estimator


----------

